# The Darkness (Traditional RP)



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

No-one ever saw it coming. Few were watching for the return of darkness, and those few who were watching were unable to rouse the Great Alliance from its slumber in time to defend itself from the tides of darkness that washed over the land. It took little effort for the demons and undead to sweep aside the armies of Kolnur, who had grown weak from years of peace.
Only a handful of nations could rally their forces in time to attempt a last ditch defence against the Shadow. But those that fought were too few to prevent the Alliance falling into shambles. 

200 years of peace, a symbol of union forged by the greatest nations of their time, fell to pieces. Few remained who could defend their borders and they sold their lives dearly, facing a seemingly innumerable foe with no possible help.

Yet somehow nations held, be it through combat prowess, isolationism or just being elsewhere. These nations were all that remained of the greatest Alliance the world had ever known, tiny bastions of light in a chaotic world. 
In some places nothing but dust and ruin were left, in others the undead stalked the land and then of course the Shadow still hid in the darkness, regaining its strength so it could once and for all sweep all before it.

And while the nations lick their wounds and struggle to rebuild their once great nations there were certain individuals, heroes of their nations, who took it upon themselves to strike the Shadow at its heart. While the armies of Kolnur waged war against the demons and undead of the Shadow these heroes travelled through barren and hostile land. Their mission was simple, to slay Arch-Lich Deknar'Thuul and watch the Shadow collapse.

During their journeys these heroes would often meet. Some chose to band together and form groups that hunted the Shadow, forgetting their roots. The cause for many of these groups to from is simple. Simple lack of Information. No-one, at least no-one alive, knows where Deknar’Thuul is.

Recent rumours had led to immense interest in a relatively quiet village. It was said that a man had returned from the wastelands, eyes burned out and tongue cut from his mouth. His hands had been burnt so badly he could not hold anything to write. But it was said he knew the location of the Arch-Lich and that he was willing, with a skilled enough group, to travel back.
And so it was that scores of heroes flooded in to the village. Amongst them are the heroes that this RP will follow.

*Rules:*

*Respect fellow players*

*Have Fun*

*It is not necessary to be in the other RP to participate in this one.*

*Know now that your action here will affect the other RP, and vice versa*

*Looking for a minimum of twelve sentences per action thread post in this one; and we are talking decent length sentences.

Character death is entirely possible during the course of this, so be wary of the potential consequences of your actions. Sometimes there is no other way but to risk it all, but other times there may be a better way (and if you eventually get it in your head that you are the one who should be calling all of the shots, plot-wise, then you may quickly find your characters life at an end.)

Post once per update, post one hundred times per update; I am fine with what you choose to do as long as you are able to follow the other rules and can maintain the post minimum each time.

Give me a heads up if you are not going to be able to post for a time (maybe something major has happened in real life or your experiencing writers block and need some time or inspiration.) All I need is something like “shits hitting the fan at home, won’t be able to post for a while”, this keeps me from holding things back for others while giving me some indication that there is something else on your plate at this time.

As the GM my say is final; I will [generally] not hesitate to say no or do something the way I think it should be done. If something does not make sense to you, or you have a problem with something, than feel free to comment on it in the recruitment thread. No whinging though, PM that to me so no one has to look like a child.

No god modding; as GM I am the one running this show, so deciding what is going to happen is my call. The players and their characters will shape how certain events come about, and where the story goes. But you will not be taking control of another player character without their say-so, and you will not be altering the plot because you are bored or it suits your ‘needs’ (like generating enemies during a less active section of the story, so you can get into a fight.)*

*Character limit of about 8.*


*Character Sheet*

Name:

Age:

Gender:

Race:

Nation of Origin: (Optional)

Appearance:

Personality:
-Quirk:
-Fear:

Background:

Weapons:

Other Equipment:


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

It is here at last! Happy days!

I'll have a signup done tonight.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'll have a sheet up hopefully tonight as well. Would do it this morning but I've got to catch a bus. .


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Er, do we need to put a race in this sign-up sheet?

Anyway, here's my CS for inspection:-



> Name: Prince Larent Aerencout (La-ron Air-en-coo)
> 
> Race: Elven
> 
> ...


Any problems, let me know k:


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

yes there should be a race option i just think Romero forgot it, we will have our gm chars up soon we just need to discuss a few things


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Name:* Karoth Darron
*Age:* 45
*Gender:* Male
*Race:* Human
*Nation of Origin:* The Union
*Appearance:*










*Personality:* Karoth is a badass, sociopathic gunslinger with little caring for honour and heroics, and he doesn't care how the job is done as long as its done and no innocents are harmed in the process. Karoth has little friends, mainly due to his ugly appearance caused when bandits raided his home as a child, and his poor reputation. 

Quirk: Sometimes switches off and doesn't listen to people if their conversations don't interest him.
Fear: Karoth claims that he fears nothing, but he has a great fear of snakes. 
Dislikes: People who have a distrust of technology. 

*Background:* Ever since a childhood incident in his homeland which resulted in the deaths of all but his family, where he survived clinging to life but suffering horrific injuries, Karoth has been training to the point where he is now a master of his pair of dual-wielded pistols. After experiencing a time as a bounty hunter, he conducted a change of his former lifestyle when he was hired by his employers to murder an innocent, wrongly convicted woman. Rather than murder the woman, Karoth turned on his employers and cut them down even though he was outnumbered three-to-one. Now, Karoth exists as a vigilante in the lands once protected by the Great Alliance, and has decided that a great step to rid the world of evil would be in destroying none other than the Shadow. 

*Weapons:*

Two (dual-wielded) flintlock pistols, with plenty of ammunition and and a pair of knives. 

*Equipment:*

When travelling long distances, Karoth normally uses either a horse or, when the need requires it, a Gyrocopter, with the aid of three paid mercenaries as nobody else is mad enough to join him. 

Hope this is okay. Shouldn't be too hard to spot the character that this is based around, particularly if you're a DC Comics fan like myself.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Bane, out of curiosity. Where is your gyrocopter when you are not using it? And for that matter, where is your horse when you are using your gyrocopter?

Nice Jonah Hex, i think


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Romero's Own said:


> Bane, out of curiosity. Where is your gyrocopter when you are not using it? And for that matter, where is your horse when you are using your gyrocopter?
> 
> Nice Jonah Hex, i think


Yep, Jonah Hex . From the New 52. Uh, well - video games characters never had that problem . I think I'll just go with the gyrocopter and have him borrow/steal horses when there is need for it. Thanks for the heads up .


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Should I feel ashamed that I'm the only one without a picture?



> *Name:* Yliscael the Quaerie
> 
> *Age:* 283
> 
> ...


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

orite malochai your accepted
bane of kings it looks good the only thing is you do realise how hard dual wielding flintlocks would be considering how you loaded them but if you dont mind then its fine just remember your restrictions.
septok no it doesn't really matter if you don't have a picture its just nice that the others do, yours looks good but for appearance you've said that he wears a cloak but we don't know what it actually looks like or anything such as colour or is there a rune on the back etc
bane for some reason the picture aint showing so could you either look into that or just describe it that would be great.
Ill be running this rp Romero was just getting tired of waiting for me to post it and Romero when he wants to help out or wants to join in will play the role of a sort of wandering wizard who no one knows anything about but will offer advice/riddles.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

son of azurman said:


> septok no it doesn't really matter if you don't have a picture its just nice that the others do, yours looks good but for appearance you've said that he wears a cloak but we don't know what it actually looks like or anything such as colour or is there a rune on the back etc


Updated. It changes colour and pattern dependent upon the cloak in case what I've written makes little sense.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ok thanks its just good to know more about appearance so that the others and me can picture you better


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

son of azurman said:


> ok thanks its just good to know more about appearance so that the others and me can picture you better


Sorry if this sound impatient, but am I accepted then?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

yep you are sorry forgot to say


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Is it too late to slip a character in?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

God I hope not. I've just had a load of rps to write for


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

of course not only 2 have been accepted


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Name: Cúnaer Amarthanor

Age: 391

Gender: Male

Race: Elven

Nation of Origin: Esterwynne, what was once the greatest military nation in all of Kolnur. At his home he is among the foremost of The Warders but in this small village he is but another warrior, albeit one with far better weaponry and armour than most.

Appearance: He possesses the ageless look that graces all Elves. His black hair is cropped close to his skull so as to not impede his vision on the battlefield and his chin is clean shaven. His face is fine boned and handsome and he possesses not a single scar, despite his many years of combat in the most feared military unit the world has ever known. He wears a full suit of Mithril plate and yet moves as lightly and gracefully as a dancer, for that most precious metal weighs as little as a cloth shirt. As with all Warders, Cúnaer scorns the wearing of a helmet. The only thing he would do to protect his head would be a hood for protection against the elements and a piece of silk tied over his mouth and nose but no more. The armour is worked with carven images of flames that are gilded in gold. He wears the trademark Warder Cloak that marks him out as surely as his finely worked Mithril plate as being not only of the Esterwynnian military but of their most feared unit. The cloak changes colour to match the surroundings of the wearer, providing a way to blend into the background. At his left hip he carries his ancient sword Húron, at his right a sword-breaker dagger. On his back, over his cloak are his arrow quiver and his bow.

Personality: Confident is his swordsmanship and his archery, Cúnaer can seem overbearingly arrogant at first. But then, he has reason to be. He is a member of the most feared fighting force in the known world, is ranked just a few ranks under their leader, Lan Halfelven and wields a sword that was ancient when the Alliance was young. He has lived longer than the alliance also. But his skill has been both a blessing and a curse. A blessing, because he can still walk beneath the sunlight and enjoy life. A curse, because he has seen so many friends fall and now their faces haunt his dreams even while the Shadow moves inexorably closer to consuming his homeland and by extension his wife and sons
Quirk - Cúnaer has a habit of drawing his sword and performing patterns in the air with it when bored. It has unnerved many to see him stripped to the waist and performing blade forms in smooth motion
Fear - A cage. To stay behind bars until use and old age accept them. And all chance of valour has gone beyond recall or desire
Hates - Undead. This goes beyond the natural revulsion that everybody feels when confronted with the undead. It is an unreasoning rage brought about by the death of Cúnaer’s father in The Fall

Background: I was and always will be a warrior, up until the moment when death takes me into his cold embrace. What can I tell you of my past? All that I remember? I will tell you. I was born to a warrior, himself a Warder. Húron? That’s a family heirloom and a finer blade would be almost impossible to find.

What? Being born to a Warder makes me a Warder? Are you serious? Gods above you are. Being a Warder is about skill in battle boy, not birth. Even the children of Lan Halfelven himself are not Warders and he’s the finest swordsman seen in Kolnur for centuries, if not millennia. 

No, I had to work for it. I joined the Sentinels, working on my swordplay. I fought in the battles that forged the Alliance and Gods help me, but I began to enjoy the deaths of others. It was Elena who saved me from the madness that sometimes strikes warriors. After I met her I found the void of battle that all Warders possess. I poured all my emotion into one small tight ball so that my mind would be calm, emotionless. Pain would not cripple me, fear would not slow me. While I know the void, I know what it is to be a lord of battle.

I was selected for Warder training by Lan himself, whose side I had fought at during the Founding of the Alliance.

And I excelled...
_______________________________________________

...I have been Lan’s friend for years now boy. We are bond brothers, united in a shared goal. A shared heritage.

We stand to check the Shadow wherever it comes. To protect the people of Esterwynne, the people of Kolnur. We are Warders, and when we march again the Shadow shall know fear...

Weapons:
Húron - The sword blade has a single edge, curved slightly to give it more cutting surface. The thicker spine of the blade is to give it strength, the flexible core compensating for the sharp hard fragility of the blade’s edge. The sword’s form is merely show however for the sword would never break, forged as it is from the unbreakable crystal known as Cailender. The guard curves slightly upwards and its pommel bears a single gemstone. The gemstone is what is known as a Heart Stone and accepts magical enchantments better than any other gemstone in Kolnur. What this particular gemstone has been enchanted to do is make Húron so sharp that the blade will part armour, flesh and bone with scarcely any effort on the wielder’s part. The sword is older by far than its wielder, dating back millennia and as such it seems to possess a mind of its own. But it is not the oldest blade in Esterwynne, that weapon resides in the care of Lan Halfelven and was old even in the days of Varokesh
Long Bow
25 Arrows - Tipped with Mithril
Sword-breaker dagger

Other equipment:
Mithril plate armour
Warder’s Cloak
Basic supplies - Food, water skin, tinderbox

Happy to make changes


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

quoting lotr are we lol
remember your dagger or are you not taking it
its good just remember that you will start with mithrill arrows but you wont be able to get anymore unless we pass through your homeland
santaire, septok and malochai are accepted


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Algeria has supplies of mithril too, although it is known there are 'Dragon-forged' metal,


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

well ye but i mean mithril aint cheap and unless its your own territory chances are their not just going to hand it over.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

> Name: Cyrus Windwalker (Reyalin Girathnaro)
> 
> Age: 28
> 
> ...


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

Character Sheet

Name: Sinyaar (or 41)

Age: 39

Gender: male

Race: human

Nation of Origin: Bolarcias (acts as a member of a wandering clan who left to find a new life)

Appearance:








Like the figure on the far right but the images on the left are him as he trained under Thalaathoun and the more right is the more he has aged

Personality: Sinyaar is commonly a friendly open man who has a common habbit of bragging about his skill with the long bow, also he's quite open about his history with the runners (the clan he claims to come from) and how they train by pulling their bows to full draw while hunting hence the term runners. He commonly uses this as an excuse for his skill with the bow.
-Quirk: His past commonly comes to him when he is faced with shadows or discussing them. His expressions become hard and his personality turns to a dark, careless and remorseless one making his military past and training more obvious.
-Fear: When he was young the shadows did something to him and his home however he was rescued by a team of Bolarcias soldiers led by the young Thalaathoun. Eventually after the war with the shadows and cults Thalaathoun and Sinyaar of the whole rescue team survived and as a man of the wind Thalaathoun took sinyaar as his apprentice and vowed never to talk of what happened to his home. Now Sinyaar is left with nothing but a deep hatred for the shadows and a constant fear of loosing his last link to his past, the last man who knows his name, not his number. Thalaathoun.

Background: After his town and family were destroyed by the shadows and scarred Sinyaar, Thalaathoun took him in as his apprentice at the age of 9. Even from then he showed great concentration and courage during Thalaathoun training (which involved catching a dessert stallion ans other impossible tasks) However in his reports he claims that Sinyaar was doing well out of the knoledge that he could use his training to bring vengeance to his family and home. However when he was 15 he began accompanying Thalaathoun on his patrols and eventually came across a large bandit camp and discovered the bearers re-emergence and after gathering Intel on a strike the bandits were preparing on Ibn al avant They led a a full company of immortals and destroyed the bandits while burning their camp. However at 19 A fake capture was arranged to draw out the cults and reveal their plans. In short the plan went sour and Sinyaar almost lost his life to a group of the cults. But because of this at the age of 38 he was sent to what was the alliance for a single mission he was not to scout the new world in secret like the others, but to find and kill the Arch-lich.

Weapons: Long bow,
long master crafted knife (made not shatter and need little to no maintenance)
an arsenal off hidden knives bought from markets,
Several cloaks camouflaged to different environments (jungle, desert etc.)

Other equipment:

In his boot's sole he carries a small basic lock picking set (which he has yet to master) 

also he carries a small chest with a heavy lock which he claims holds personal wares but in truth hold his funding which is the equivalent of a small fortune in the universal currency, gold.

His Chest Armour is an experimental version of what the wind hope would have been a revolutionary discovery however it is the first (and last due to the inventors mysterious death and burning of his notes) kind of armor. It takes the fibers used in known thick leather Armour and twines them around one another as well as another unknown fiber based off of mythril Armour (a little weaker but is a fabric like leather) which is also intertwined, making the Armour he wears almost impenetrable to weak arrow shots and slow stabs.

however the rest is what he can scavenge, steal or buy due to fire damage the rest has taken.

(OOC)- If anythings wrong let me know (PS sorry I forgot to ask about joining early If the RP's full let me know and I'll pull out


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

hogglord could you please say why your on this quest.
Hogg and brend are you two on about the same shadows as i cant tell if brend is on about the lich's soldiers or not.
so far accepted are:
.malochai
.septok
.bane of kings (if your fine with what ive pointed out)
.santaire
.brendxb
once hogglord's added in that will be all unless someone posts a really good sheet


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

writing a character right now


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

k so unless both of you are equally good only one is getting in


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

For the two who are needing to post do so so that we can get this show on the road


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok Hogg looking good but I think I'll wait for flash before accepting anything cause I don know how good his will be so flash cou
D you please not take too much longer


----------

